# [irssi] Cannot assign requested address (closed)

## i92guboj

I have setup an old box to be a firewall/web/irc server and a few other things. All went with almost no problem, but being the most ignorant person when it comes to irc related questions, I have a problem with my irc stuff that I can't figure out.

The irc server (inspircd) was working with no problem at all on my regular box. Now it is on my own server, If I ssh into the server I can use irssi from there to connect, but if I do it from the other box, then it will not connect:

```

 18:30 [i] Irssi: Looking up jesgue.homelinux.org

 18:30 [i] Irssi: Connecting to jesgue.homelinux.org [86.111.90.9] port 6667

 18:30 [i] Irssi: Unable to connect server jesgue.homelinux.org port 6667 Cannot assign requested 

          address: 86.111.90.9

```

86.111.90.9 is the external ip for the server, my box is connected to the internet via nat through my server, and it works without any problem, I can see my web stuff using http://jesgue.homelinux.org from my box, which is in the other side of the server. 

It must definitely be an irssi thing, because I can connect with konversation using jesgue.homelinux.org, port 6667 with ssl and my password. It is just irssi which doesn't work, but it works if I use it on the server itself via ssh.

I am willing to provide any other info that might be useful.

Thanks for any help in advance.

EDIT. My girlfriend, gets the same exact error when trying to login from a remote machine. Konversation works, though. The relevant irssi settings are those:

```

servers = (

  {

    address = "irc.freenode.org";

    chatnet = "freenode";

    port = "6667";

  },

  { 

    address = "jesgue.homelinux.org";

    chatnet = "homenetwork";

    port = "6667";

    password = "<mypass>";

    use_ssl = "yes";

    autoconnect = "yes";

  }

);

chatnets = {

  homenetwork = {

    type = "IRC";

    nick = "i92guboj";

    username = "i92guboj";

    realname = "Jesús Guerrero";

    host = "jesgue.homelinux.org";

  };

  freenode = {

    type = "IRC";

    nick = "i92guboj";

    username = "i92guboj";

    realname = "Jesús Guerrero";

    host = "irc.freenode.org";

  };

};

```

The firewall allow those ports, and I have already tried disabling it.Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Jan 20, 2008 10:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

 :Very Happy:  meep  :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Irssi is a good client, but for me it has been a continuous source of annoyance and desperation. I just migrated to weechat, which is also in portage. It is also scriptable (perl, python, lua and ruby, more can be added via plugins, so, no problem there), and it just works, out the the box. The themes are easily configurable, the interface itself doesn't require tons of scripting and ugly hacks just to do a couple of silly things, and it works really well. In about 30 minutes I got it to work the way I want, and it just connects ok without any problem.

Bye, irssi.

----------

## swimmer

 :Very Happy: 

I quite like weechat as well but the biggest no-go which kept me away from it is that if you want to clear the screen with '/clear' it does not only clear the screen but wipes the backlog as well :-/ This is pretty annoying and kept me away from it. 

How is the integration of bitlbee?

Saludos de Holanda

swimmer

----------

## i92guboj

Hello swimmer,

To tell the truth, I haven't tried. I will try today if I have the time, but I don't see why that should be a problem. Bitlebee is just another server, just like inspircd or any other irc server. The only difference is that internally is happens to bridge other protocols, but that should be a non-issue for the client.

But as I told you some time ago, I am not an irc master, so maybe I am missing something here  :Razz: 

EDIT: I just raised my bitlbee server, and it works as expected. No problem so far.

----------

